# FM Hi Power Detective!



## Zitro (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey all, happy holidays! For Christmas my Dad gave me his old handgun: an FM Hi Power Detective 9mm he bought in the mid-90's. I want to learn more about this gun; I don't know much about Hi Powers. I have yet to take it down; It's a lot different than my SIG. I couldn't find any video showing the take-down of the Detective, only the full sized version. Is it the same? There isn't a decocking lever so I assume I should just pull the trigger and slowly guide the hammer down? Or is dry-firing a Hi Power safe? It feels good in my hand, and I can't wait to clean it and take it to the range! Sorry for all the questions, I'm new to handguns and I'm used to a .22, so this is my first "real" gun lol.

- Jeremy


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

The FM hi power is a Brazilian copy of the FN hi power. Not all parts are interchangeable.
I suggest you do a search on the FN high power to learn more about your pistol. If you do anything make sure the pistol isn't loaded.
Are you sure your Dad doesn't have an instruction manual for it?
On a personal note I try not to dry fire any pistol that I own (old school)
Nice gift, but be careful.:mrgreen:


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats!

Looking at your model i would say the take down is the same as other hi powers. 
I would get some snap caps for dry fire practice, I use them with any firearm.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

The HP has a unique fire control mechanism; part in the frame and part in the slide. Take a look once you have it apart.

It's very easy to take down, but decidedly unlike most currently made handguns. Somewhat similar to a 1911. Retract the slide and lock back with the safety (hence the additional slide cut). Push the slide release out from the opposite side. You'll notice that the pin sticks out a bit for this purpose. Carefully pull back on the slide and release the safety. The slide will "slide" right off the front of the frame.


----------



## TxRod (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeremy, I have an FM Detective, as well. Your HP breaks down just like the full-size HPs and, as far as I've been able to tell, all parts are interchangeable with full-size HPs except for the compact recoil spring and guide rod. As for dry firing it is not advisable in HPs.


----------



## Zitro (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, today was the first time I went out to the range with the Hi Power. I was very excited about the Hi Power, until I shot it. I love the gun when it fires; feels like a gun should, and very accurate. My groupings were better with it than the .22, somehow. However, I couldn't get through a single magazine without a jam. The gun refuses to eject the casing about every 8-10 rounds. I thought it was me, but a range employee shot off a mag and on the 8th shot- same thing. He says it's likely I have an issue with my extractor because it's not even grabbing the casing at all. I wanted to ask you all for any ideas before I just give it up to a gunsmith. Is this something I can check for myself?


----------



## Zitro (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is a better pic of my gun; the previous ones were taken hastily on an iphone

http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z407/Jeremy_Ortiz/HiPower-1.jpg


----------



## jwolfenstein (Dec 13, 2010)

That's an Argentinian Browning. FM = Fabricaciones Militares. It was made at the Fray Luis Beltran factory.
There's not much difference between it and the full length military model FM HP. Besides the shorter barrel and slide, the frame is the same. The other difference that I know of is the full length spring rod (and the spring is obviously shorter). And I think the detective comes standard with three dot sights.


----------



## Brian E (Mar 25, 2011)

*FM Detective Argentine*

If anyone comes across or wants to sell an FM Detective please just PM me. I can do cash or trade, have many guns available or can get what you want though my friends shop, trade up or down. PS the uglier the better I plan on using this gun hard. I also am interested in other Hi Power models, FEG, KBI, FN, FM or Browning or?

Brian


----------

